# Opener Black Bear Western U.P.



## Bluesuten (Jan 30, 2004)

Our very own Nite Moves had some nice success here in da Western UP. Opening Day 11:30 am this guy showed up.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Great job, Nite Moves! Congratulations!

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks like a nice bear.


----------



## Busa Tom (Oct 6, 2005)

Awesome bear. Head looks huge! But way it sits body looks smaller?????

Tom


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Good job. Congrats.


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice job!!!!


----------



## Bluesuten (Jan 30, 2004)

This was an averaged size MI black bear. 160lbs dressed. It did have an exceptionally large skull for its size. Clean quick kill 10 yard recovery trail.


----------



## adamsto (Sep 6, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## jrmy_1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Bluesuten said:


> This was an averaged size MI black bear. 160lbs dressed. It did have an exceptionally large skull for its size. Clean quick kill 10 yard recovery trail.


Sweet! Be up there tomorrow for the Sunday opener! Nice bear!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 100 Grain (Aug 24, 2013)

AWESOME JOB !!!!!! CONGRATS

Sent from my LGL35G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats to Carl on getting the job done early, I'll take em like that any day!!!!!!  Have you laid eyes on any good burins up there yet Blue???


----------



## NancyJ (Sep 2, 2008)

Bluesuten said:


> This was an averaged size MI black bear. 160lbs dressed. It did have an exceptionally large skull for its size. Clean quick kill 10 yard recovery trail.


I have rugged many of those "average" U.P. bears They are some of the best quality. They make an above average rug with their thick shiny fur.
Congrats on the bear!


----------



## marty59 (Jul 17, 2007)

Very nice....good to see some successful hunts. Hope to join you (as a successful hunter) today!

m


----------



## nitemoves (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks guys, we had a great week hunting with Blue Road Bucks Hank Pole and his family treated us as if we were family from the moment we arrived. They run a great operation up there and I left with some great memories for sure. Special thanks to thanks to Jayden for taking me out to my stand that morning and getting that bear to visit me. I added some pics of how I spent the rest of my week in this beautiful area. And good luck to all the other hunters still trying to fill their tags!!


----------



## nitemoves (Mar 2, 2007)

Another pic


----------



## nitemoves (Mar 2, 2007)

Another


----------



## Bluesuten (Jan 30, 2004)

I just wanted to add to what Nite Moves said. The Hank Pole family is just flat out TOP Notch. They do make you feel right at home from the minute you arrive, and the on top of that they do the work neccessary to help you get your bear, Bear guiding is alot of work and they take care of that for you. If you are considering a hunt in the western U.P. Look up Hank from Blue Road Bucks. You can hunt any of three BMU's. Bergland, Amasa, or Baraga. So in closing, save your points and contact Hank.


----------



## Fishingparadise (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice bear Carl. Did you guys see a lot of bears. I have enough points to draw next year and was wondering where I want to go. How was the success rate. 

Good job 
And
Thanks


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Congrats again on your bear. It was a pleasure meeting you two in camp this year.


----------

